# Bladder snail hitchikers



## Manisha (25 Apr 2016)

Hi, 
So I'm still cycling my 240litre tank & dumped a pot of java fern into it (as too big for my spec) & have some cute little stowaways!
I think they are 'bladder snails' as they have a brown sort of shell with yellow spots & are super fast. There are several frogspawn like jelly blobs with white spots inside - I'm guessing are eggs?

I was hoping to get Malaysia trumpet snails to aerate the substrate at some point, but I don't want 2 masses of snail populations - has anybody got positive experience with these little guys and would anyone still recommend getting Malaysia trumpet snail as well later?!

Many thanks 
Manisha


----------



## Tim Harrison (25 Apr 2016)

They can become pestilent..I'd eradicate them with eSHa Gastropex.


----------



## Manisha (25 Apr 2016)

Really? I'm quite disappointed the kids have already become attached to them


----------



## rebel (26 Apr 2016)

I've high doses of algaefix could kill them. A clown loach on loan etc could do it too. Act while you can. Otherwise there will be no turning back.


----------



## markk (26 Apr 2016)

I have them in all of my tanks - after originally adding them for my dwarf puffers. In my main planted tank their numbers stay pretty low and they never grow to full size - could be competition from shrimp, ottos etc or just general tank maintenance and pruning.

I like them


----------



## dw1305 (26 Apr 2016)

Hi all, 





Manisha said:


> Really? I'm quite disappointed the kids have already become attached to them


I usually have a few, I like their speedy transit across the glass. They are easy to control by baiting with cucumber etc.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Manisha (27 Apr 2016)

Ok, thanks for your replies though Rebel that sounds a bit ominous! So if kept under control, they may be ok?
Could a few assassin's do the trick?


----------



## MiskyBoyy (30 Apr 2016)

I spotted a tiny one of these in my old mature tank. I hadn't got anything new in a long time and this thing came out of nowhere, I spotted it on the front glass and thought it was dirt at first it was that small. The only way it could have got in was via the fish food  They never really got out of control, I had maybe 5 or so max at the peak. It's all down to how much left over food you have. These guys could happily live on bio-film on the water's surface even however but if you don't have too much leftover food in the tank, they tend not to reproduce.


----------



## Manisha (20 May 2016)

Hiya  Misky, didn't see your reply - how strange? I'm not sure if the five you had are the same as mine. The ones I have seem to reproduce quite quickly. I decided to roll with them and they are quite enjoyable to watch! As there's no livestock in the tank yet there's no additional fish food yet - so when that changes I may regret that decision!


----------



## sciencefiction (20 May 2016)

Manisha said:


> has anybody got positive experience with these little guys and would anyone still recommend getting Malaysia trumpet snail as well later?!



Every type of snail has a specific good purpose. The bladder snails are very good detritus eaters. The more detritus and left overs, the more they breed too  Someone has to do that job too in the end of the day.... Personally I've never had an infestation of them except for in a breeding tank. I wish I had more because my clown loaches really love eating them.
These snails can not compete with cherry shrimp and I've noticed that since I started keeping shrimp these snails almost completely disappeared from my tanks.

I'd live them alone and I'd still get Malaysian trumpets because they do a good job in the substrate where other shredders don't.
I've always said it, but if one has snail infestation, they are feeding way too much. That's the only reason they breed fast. Unless you hate the sight of snails, no reason to remove them.


----------



## Manisha (21 May 2016)

Thanks science fiction - that's exactly why I wanted to get malaysian trumpet snails - especially as the substrate is deep in the 240l. Though they seem to be unpopular & viewed as a pest but seem so useful!


----------



## sciencefiction (21 May 2016)

If you like snails and shrimp, I'd suggest get all 4 major types of snails such as bladder, Malaysian trumpets, ramshorns and nerites and add cherry shrimp. The ramshorns have the added benefit of eating BBA and the nerites green spot algae. Shrimp are excellent at keeping the surface of the substrate spotless. They in turn keep the population of snails in check. If you accidentally start overfeeding, you'll get lots of shrimp instead of snails 

Here are a couple of motivational pictures 

Spot the shrimp and the trumpet snail 



 

And a beautiful ramshorn.


----------



## Manisha (27 May 2016)

Thanks science fiction ! I really like the shrimp & snail love photo! Out of interest is there some weeping moss behind the ramshorn? Beautifully kept unlike mine...yet! But am hopeful! 
I have wondered about the different snails and shrimp as well as my two tanks needs...and have been thinking about your post.

For my 19 litre tank...I don't want to put too much pressure on the bioload so I worry that bladder and Malaysian snails may be too much for it. I have read less on the ramshorn but as the also can breed in fresh water , again I think it might put too much on the bioload? I've seen nerite snails and although they can't breed in freshwater they look quite large when adults - so may not be suitable because of this? I have heard of a 'horned' nerite snails that are meant to grow smaller, is this correct? So I've come to the conclusion this may be the only appropriate option for this tank?

I'd love shrimps in my tank but am a little freaked out by them (I hope to overcome this!) As cherries breed...which is cool, I again worry about the bioload. Also I've considered sparkling gouramis in this tank (Who I've heard are micropredators aka cherry murderers!) So that would rule out tiny shrimp. I'm thinking a few Amano Shrimp would be good as they can't breed in freshwater & are larger ... so hopefully evade murder. Though I'm unsure whether they need a big group to be happier?

Many Thanks
Manisha


----------



## sciencefiction (27 May 2016)

Manisha said:


> Out of interest is there some weeping moss behind the ramshorn?



The moss should be Taiwan moss. At least that's what I bought some years back.

I wouldn't worry about bioload when it comes to snails and shrimp. The population will stay small if there isn't enough left overs/algae/melting plants enough for them to feed on. The tank with the red ramshorn and moss is only about 25l. It has had just snails and shrimp for the last few years but I kept ottos, betta and guppies at some stage.There has been periods of time during winter when I totally forgot to put food for ages and the population of my shrimp diminished, so did the snails.  

The horned nerites are indeed smaller than the regular ones. Nerite snails eat mainly green algae. If there's none they' may struggle to survive to be honest. Other types of snails are more robust that way but the good part of nerites is that they can't breed in freshwater. So at least what you put is what you'll have.



Manisha said:


> I'd love shrimps in my tank but am a little freaked out by them (I hope to overcome this!)



He, he. To be honest, I found them a bit repulsive at the start myself but now I love them. In a shrimp only tank they can be quite lively too as they go around everywhere and they are interesting to watch. There should be no fear of them. They can't do any harm whatsoever. They can be perhaps a bit curious and jump on your hands so beware if you get them :
Amano is a good choice if you don't want them to breed.


----------

